# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  الملك يؤكد ضرورة تعزيز قيم المواطنة والعدالة وسيادة القانون

## معاذ ملحم

الملك يؤكد ضرورة تعزيز قيم المواطنة والعدالة وسيادة القانون




زار جلالة الملك عبدا لله الثاني القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة امس الثلاثاء مديرية الأمن العام .
واستمع جلالته إلى إيجاز قدمه مدير الأمن العام الفريق أول الركن حسين هزاع المجالي اشتمل على الخطوات التي اتخذتها المديرية للحد من الجريمة وملاحقتها والقبض على مرتكبيها وبخاصة جرائم المخدرات والجرائم المستحدثة والالكترونية.
 وأشاد جلالة الملك بالأداء المتميز لجهاز الأمن العام وقدرته الفائقة على التكيف والتطور في ملاحقة الجريمة والسعي الدائم الى إدخال التكنولوجيا والعلوم الأمنية والشرطية الحديثة في منظومته الأمنية .
 ووجه جلالته مديرية الأمن العام الى ضرورة اضطلاعها بدور فاعل في تسخير كافة إمكاناتهم البشرية والتقنية أمام كافة الوزارات والمؤسسات الخدمية التي لها تماس مباشر مع المواطن . ولفت جلالته الى ضرورة تكاتف الجميع والعمل سويا لتعزيز قيم المواطنة والديمقراطية والعدالة وتحقيق سيادة القانون والحفاظ على المنجزات والبناء عليها واثراء روح العمل الجماعي .
 وأثنى جلالة الملك على الجهود المبذولة من قبل كافة مرتبات الأمن العام أثناء قيامهم بواجباتها في بسط الأمن والنظام وتقديم كافة الخدمات التي يحتاجها المواطن .
 من جانبه أكد مدير الأمن العام أن منتسبي جهاز الأمن العام سيبقون وكما عهدهم الجميع حماة امن الوطن والمواطن والمحافظين على استقراره غير متوانين عن القيام بواجباتهم الموكولة إليهم وكل ما يطلب منهم في حينه.

----------


## الأقصى عقيدة

اللهم احفظ العباد والبلاد

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الله يحمي بلدنا ويحفظ وطنا قيادة وشعب 
كالعادة جلالته يتابع أدق التفاصيل و كالعادة رجال الأمن العام حمادة الديار يبقون على العهد والوعد 
مشكور معاذ *

----------

